# Is his tail too short?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Or is it just me? Zeus is 16 weeks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Looks short from that perspective...do you have a sideway's shot?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

From last week:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Also video of today's tricks can see him move in here etc 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201146668927584&l=102047856667887783


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In the video, it looks balanced with the body. That video is adorable!!!! What a biddable puppy.
At this age, you can't really judge puppy wonky stages. Karlo and Onyx went thru a stage with really long tails(and big ears), then they grew into them.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for the feedback, as long as it's not a huge problem/development issue than I don't care, Love my fluffball! This is my first gsd so I have no idea where he should be at at 16 weeks. All I know is that he still has all his baby teeth and bites allot and his ears stood up at 9 weeks and they are doing good and pretty strong up there =) I actually was excited about the crazy ear stages, but we skipped it!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks good for him. 

Awesome job on the training! He's doing good.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it looks like West German short tail. it's rare but blk&red's seem to have it
more so than any other color. go to www.wgsts.com (West German short
tail society).


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

There was a point in Beckett's gawky puppy phase when his tail would practically drag on the floor, but his legs caught up eventually.  Judging proportions are difficult when they're young!

Such a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> it looks like West German short tail. it's rare but blk&red's seem to have it
> more so than any other color. go to www.wgsts.com (West German short
> tail society).


That site is broken + when I try to google it nothing comes up?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL he's messin' with you!  



Neko said:


> That site is broken + when I try to google it nothing comes up?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

BTW puppy is doing GREAT!!

However, I must admit, I'm really impressed with the husband training. How do you get him _to train like that_? 

Mine thinks saying "Hey stop that" is the only training command.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

=( lol sigh i was ready to join the club!

Lol I trained the puppy!!! but it's like 2 birds with one stone, I walk and train them both =) 

He is amazing and I tried the last resort for correcting biting, the tin can with coins! and guess what??? he can care less about how loud it is. I did win the battle by finally stopping babying him and grabbing him by the loose scruff on his back/neck, tipping him to the side while pinching hard.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!

Not being skittish around loud noises is a good sign actually! According to a working line breeder I visited a couple years ago. Makes sense, they use loud pistols during portions of the protection training and at trials. 



Neko said:


> =( lol sigh i was ready to join the club!
> 
> Lol I trained the puppy!!! but it's like 2 birds with one stone, I walk and train them both =)
> 
> He is amazing and I tried the last resort for correcting biting, the tin can with coins! and guess what??? he can care less about how loud it is. I did win the battle by finally stopping babying him and grabbing him by the loose scruff on his back/neck, tipping him to the side while pinching hard.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ya he ran from it once and I was so excited that i found the cure, but after a few shakes, he was like pffs w/e I will eat the noise. It's getting a little better, mostly bad biting happens when he is over tired right before bed. =)


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Neko said:


> Also video of today's tricks can see him move in here etc
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201146668927584&l=102047856667887783


Nice job!!!


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea, I would not fret over it... Puppies are often a bit gawky... Wolf Ceasars tail seemed too long and ears too big, as if he was going to have to be 6 foot to grow into them.. :rofl:

Now at nearly 6 months, he is finally growing into his big ears, now 70 lbs, and his tail is all hairy like a wolf coat... By the time he hits a year it will be in proportion... 

Yours pup is very cute, fur ball, and the tail makes him look even chunkier and stout. It could be a Bloodline as someone else suggested. I would certainly not fret over it, he looks really good. If you can't keep him, ship him to me in Australia, I have four on 30 acres of beef and horses, and have just ordered 200 galvanized 2.4 Meter Panels 2.1 metres high of temporary fencing style.. to make big dog runs in Stallion yards of post and rail hardwood. 

So, yes, horrible tail, *ship him to me here in Oz*... Just kidding, love him to death.. :wub: If anything the tail makes him look even chunkier...!!!:hug:


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Neko said:


> Ya he ran from it once and I was so excited that i found the cure, but after a few shakes, he was like pffs w/e I will eat the noise. It's getting a little better, mostly bad biting happens when he is over tired right before bed. =)


Looks good!
Ps sent you a friend request on my puppy's facebook


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Neko said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback, as long as it's not a huge problem/development issue than I don't care, Love my fluffball! This is my first gsd so I have no idea where he should be at at 16 weeks. All I know is that he still has all his baby teeth and bites allot and his ears stood up at 9 weeks and they are doing good and pretty strong up there =) I actually was excited about the crazy ear stages, but we skipped it!


It is a huge HUGE problem I tell you. The only solution is for him to live with Cheyanna until he gets out of that adorable puppy stage.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hehe <3 as long us he looks like he is developing ok, I don't care how short the tail is, but nice try!!!!

I LOVE him =)

Mego, I love your puppy!!!!! Did you make that post about people petting your dog on walks? now I see why, I would get brainwashed and go right to her as well!


----------



## Darky (Oct 1, 2003)

Looks good to me. Nice training!


----------



## Visi (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know...but he is so cute,though


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the tail should extend to mid-pastern in a normal stance?

So looks a little short to me, but I didnt watch the video. Pluse he's young amd growing. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

his sisters is to the floor!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes what I've read states thats the standard. But I am NO expert on physical conformation. Now give me a game pit bull and I'll be able to tell you exactly how it holds up to the standard! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm making it up. having fun with you. your dog looks good to me.



doggiedad said:


> it looks like West German short tail. it's rare but blk&red's seem to have it
> more so than any other color. go to www.wgsts.com (West German short
> tail society).





Neko said:


> That site is broken + when I try to google it nothing comes up?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i'm making it up. having fun with you. your dog looks good to me.


I figured it out after it was too late to delete my comment LOL

Just clueless about GSD development so making sure that we are doing ok... I read too many scary things on the forums.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He's growing.
Give the dog a break!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> He's growing.
> Give the dog a break!


but the tail is not growing... it's going all to the ears! Haha I had to...


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Such a cute pup and smart too. He makes my Dex look like the village idot lol. I am on the opposite end, too long tail, huge ears.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

LOL, too funny!


----------

